# Babies born 1/8/13!!!



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

New nigerian dwarf babies were born here at the RMR! A little white doelings and a black and white doelings. I'm so proud of my girl Goldie. And I still have another doe that is due any day now!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Adorable


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They are so beautiful!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yea  They are so cute.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yay!!!!! Nice babies. Congratulatios.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

how exciting. congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies! Congrats!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

CONGRATS!! Very NICE!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, Congrats


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats! What cute babies!


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I think they are pretty darn adorable


----------



## danswildbunch (Dec 30, 2009)

So cute - they are awesome - Congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , how adorable !!! Congrats


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

So adorable!!! I could just eat them up!!!  :kidblack: :kidblue: :kidpink:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

How precious!!! I have to wait a bit this year as my does came into heat late. No one is due until April 10. Can't wait to have little ones around again.
Congratulations.


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Quick question... What is the most sure fire way to know your doe is bred if you use a live cover method and what is the easiest way to calculate her due date after putting her in the pen with the buck? I exposed this doe on June 17 and she had her kids on January 8th. I added 145 days to June 17th and thought they were due November 17th ish. Then drove myself nuts waiting till January for the kids to be born!!!! Tips? Tricks? Suggestions? So I can be more sure next time I breed them?

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

When I am sure the *deed was done* I count 150 days and write it down. (I forget really easily.) Mine have all kidded within a day or two of my calculations.


----------

